# Russian Dianobol (D Ball) for Increased Muscle



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

HELLO  IM NEW AT THIS WHOLE THING I WANNA GAIN MUSCLE. IM 30 YEARS OLD AND WANT TO GET INTO LIFTING.AND WANT TO GAIN MUSCLE SOME WHAT FAST.I REALLY DONT WANT TO BUY STEROIDS.BECAUSE OF THE SIDE EFFECTS. I WAS GOING TO BUY Russian Dianobol (D Ball) for Increased Muscle  DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW GOOD THIS WORKS. HERES SOME INFO

 using ScitFit's DHB Anabolic Amplifier & Estro Suppress with this product




Russian D-Bol or D Ball TWICE AS POWERFUL AS AMERICAN VERSION

1 BOTTLE contains 100 pink pills 25-50 DAY SUPPLY

IMPLEMENTING A PURER VERSION CAN BE BROUGHT IN WITHOUT COMPROMISING THE STABILITY AND WE FEEL FOR REAL WORLD RESULTS MUSCLE GAIN THIS YOUR BEST BET. THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS A STABLE 19-DIONE DELIVERY ,ORAL VERSION OF KYNOSYLEN AND AN ANTI-CATABOLIC APPETITE INCREASER.

USED DURING MASS/STRENGTH PHASE

For the first time ever through World Class Supplements You can now obtain Russian Dianobol legally and without a prescription! Russian Dianobol will help explode your muscle growth to new levels by dramatically increasing the uptake and synthesis of protein into muscle cells!
THANKS PLEASE REPLY EITHER WAT THANKS AGAIN ADN GOD BLESS


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO welcome to IM!   

if you're new to weight training you should not be concerned about any supplements like that, get your training and diet in order.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 11, 2005)

Depends on what part of Russia its from.


----------



## Stu (Apr 11, 2005)

I dont know where you got this from but you CANNOT purchase dianabol legally without a prescription and Estro Suppress is NOT gonna cut it as an AI.

  If you new to this whole thing then diet and training would be a good place to start!

 EDIT: i just realised that dianobol does not equal dianabol, its one of those joke supplements.

 Like the website says you could stack it with Equipoison or you could save your money and buy some food


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I dont know where you got this from but you CANNOT purchase dianabol legally without a prescription and Estro Suppress is NOT gonna cut it as an AI.
> 
> If you new to this whole thing then diet and training would be a good place to start!


  Estro Suppress is NOT gonna cut it as an AI.
WHAT DO YOU MEAN AS  AN AI


SO ITS FAKE YOUR SAYING IT WONT WORK


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 8, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> I dont know where you got this from but you CANNOT purchase dianabol legally without a prescription and Estro Suppress is NOT gonna cut it as an AI.
> 
> If you new to this whole thing then diet and training would be a good place to start!
> 
> ...



i just found that website also, good call on the name, i thought it sounded to good to be tru


----------

